# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Liposuctie of buikcorectie

## sally01

hallo,,
ik ben sally 
ik weeg nu namelijk bijna 100 kg 
en kan het eigenlijk allemaal niet meer aan...
dus zou ik graag meet uitleg hebben over een liposuctie of buikcorectie ...
wat was de prijs?
en in welk ziekenhuis ?
en heb je lang last ?

groeten sally

----------


## ppolleke

hey sally01.. ppolleke zegt.. let wel op een buikcorrectie kan heel wat littekens nalaten en een lipo heeft enkel effect als je echt plaatselijke vet-ophopingen hebt.

Eerst een zo gezond mogelijke levens- en etenstijl aanleren..een jaartje afwachten en dan alsnog zelf de beslissing nemen.. 

Dit moet je wel weten.. als je vet laat wegzuigen komt het er op een andere plaats meer bij en vergeet niet dat de overgebleven vetcellen tot zeker 3-maal hun oorspronkelijke grootte kunnen krijgen na een Lipo.. het lichaam is en overlevings-mechanisme he.. wat ook een extra probleem kan vormen is dat je meer Viceraal-vet gaat opslaan (Omentum-vet.. inwendig rond de organen) en das slecht voor je gezondheid..

Zelfs als je een Lipo en Volledige correctie laat uitvoeren zal je toch een gezond eetpatroon moeten proberen nastreven.. dit wil ook zeggen weinig koolhydraten.. hier bestaan de wildste vehalen rond.. het meest gezond is voedsel met veel gezond vet eten..een beetje eiwitten..en suikers daar zijn we niet voor gemaakt.. ook niet voor smoothies.. die erg in zijn.. en als je toch fruit eet altijd een halfuurtje voor de maaltijd of tenminste 2 uur erna (fruit wrdt in de dunne darm verteerd.. enkel rode vruchten kan je combineren).

Dus wat ppolleke zegt is.. leef gezond en laat indien jijzelf dat wil de ingreep pas uitvoeren als je 'de rest' onder controle hebt.. enkel als je echt ergens een overdreven vet-bobbeltje hebt.. laat het weghalen en zorg dat je geest er sterker van wordt en dat jij je sexier..beter en krachtiger gaat voelen. Dan volgt de gezonde levens-stijl vanzelf en zal je nog veel meer bereiken dan je nu voor mogelijk houdt. Indien mogelijk "bewegen" is de sleutel..

groetjes ppolleke

----------


## sally01

heb het al zoveel geprobeerd maar het lukt niet en van na men zwangerschap gaat er niets meer af ...
ik zou later nog altijd met men kind willen spelen en plezier maken en hoe het nu is gaat dat niet ... 

groetjes

----------


## ppolleke

hey sally, ppolleke tracht "te begrijpen" .. ik heb zelf 2 eigen en 2 stief-kinderen en ben 6 maand geleden opa geworden.. dat zijn al redenen genoeg voor me om zo gezond mogelijk te blijven.. elk jaar huwt er wel iemand (haha) en wil ik ook onder de 100kg wegen.. zeer moeilijk door mijn "problemen met gezondheid".. binnenkort huwt mijn dochter yeeeh maar ik vrees ervoor dat ik het zal halen.. 

nogmaals het succes zit in (kleine) bewegen en normaal gezond en weinig suikers eten.. eten volgens wat je nodig hebt (fysiek.. niet geestelijk want dat kan een zeer groot verschil zijn)

ppolleke gaat het nog ne keer zeggen.. luister goed.. (lees natuurlijk hihi).. als jij jezelf belooft dat als je bvb. een volledige mommy-tuck laat doen.. lipo en correctie.. beloof oprecht aan jezelf dat je daarna een gezonde levensstijl gaat volgen en fier zal zijn op wat je bereikt hebt.. (je hoeft geen snijboon te worden he.. wees reeel en een echte vrouw).. dieten vind ik een 'vies' woord dat je hoogstens 6 weken mag doen.. daarna wordt het gezond en zeer matig eten.. als je dat kunt.. vergeet niet alle dagen iets te doen en te eten wat je absoluut niet kan missen..(iets lekker eten maar zeer beperkt.. en chocotoff ipv chocolade).. ik heb trouwens lang geleden nogl wat mensen helpen afslanken met het choco-toff dieet zoals ppolleke het noemt.. 10 minuten kauwen en max. 3 per keer als tussendoortje voor chocolade-fanaten..

enfin.. je mag me altijd op de hoogte houden en als je iets laat doen kies dan voor een erkende dokter (plastisch chirurg is niet hetzelfde als esthetisch chirurg.. enkel den eersten is specialist).. kies ook een bekende kliniek en informeer je zeer zeer goed.. succes ermee.. en Happyness voor Iedereen..ppolleke

----------


## sally01

ik beweeg genoeg hoor en eten ik eet alleen 1 avondmaal per dag en in de middag fruit...
en al die pilletjes , middeltjes, en prulletjes werken niets 
dus ik denk dat dit de enige oplossing is ... het enige probleem is de prijs een beetje ik heb op het internet een beetje rond gezocht en zie alleen maar prijzen vanaf 3500 euro...

groetjes

----------


## ppolleke

hello sally..ppolleke zegt.. iedereen kan gemakkelijk wat gewicht verliezen maar het is een zoekspelletje naar waar jou lichaam op reageert.. vele mini maaltijdjes werken hetbeste en 's avonds 2 uur voor slapen gaan absoluut geen suiker(s).. beetje extra bewegen voor het eten en direct (jawel maar opt gemakske) erna ook een 20 minuutjes.. wandelen of fietsen.

tja 3500 euro zal enkel voor een Lipo van een 4 tot 5 zones zijn veronderstel ik.. of je moet een promo-prijsje gezien hebben.

er zal toch wel dicht bij huis een kliniek (privé of gewoon) zijn waar een plastisch chirurg werkt(?).. dicht bij huis informeren.. en nikske aantrekken van andere mensen.. let op.. doe geen roekeloze dingen in duistere praktijken.. je hebt maar 1 lichaam en als ze het verknoeien.. een erkend chirurg met een goede methode want er zijn er veel hoor.. het meest voorzichtigste systeem tegenwoordig is met Laser.. jawel dus geen littekens (enkel Lipo).. google eens en type de gemeente Drongen in kom je uit bij een Vrouwelijke Specialist.. ik ga hier geen namen noemen en/of reclame maken.. en anders zoals ik al eerder vernoemde ..Stay Close To Home..

Groetjes ppolleke

----------


## christel1

Sally, 

Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar overweeg eerst of je later geen kinderen meer wilt. 
Want het haalt niks uit als je nu al een liposuctie of iets anders wilt gaan doen als je later nog een kindje erbij wilt. 
Natuurlijk begrijp ik je frustratie dat je je nu veel te zwaar voelt en ook bent maar beter nu te zwaar en gezond dan graatmager en ongezond. 
Ik denk persoonlijk dat voor jou een liposuctie niet de oplossing is. Zeker niet als je te veel overgewicht hebt, ik weet nu ook niet hoe groot je bent maar denk goed na eer je tot drastische besluiten over gaat, zoals een gastric bypass want een liposuctie dat neemt het plaatselijke vet weg, je kan er misschien enkele kilo's mee gaan vermageren maar ook geen 20 of 30 kilo als je die te veel hebt dan zijn er andere operaties nodig. 

Mijn streekziekenhuis is een obesitaskliniek en daar komen ook heel veel Nederlanders naartoe en daar doen ze wel een gastric bypass als je een BMI hebt die echt in de gevarenzone zit meer dan 30 dus, en dan nog bij 30 twijfelen ze nog of ze wel gaan opereren. 

Het beste is van 's morgens te ontbijten, 's middags een normaal middagmaal, om 4 uur iets van fruit en 's avonds een licht avondmaal. Dus eigenlijk begin je je dag verkeerd en sluit je je dag verkeerd af, als je 's morgens niets eet dan ga je rond 10 uur een daling krijgen van je bloedsuikerspiegel en voor je het weet neem je toch iets ongezonds en als je 's middags enkel maar fruit eet ga je automatisch 's avonds meer gaan eten. 

Vergeet niet, te weinig eten kan je lichaam in "slaapstand" zetten, alles wat je opneemt van voedsel, daarbij denkt je lichaam, eindelijk eten en dan ga je automatisch meer gaan verdikken ook al eet je weinig je lichaam gaat er elke calorie uithalen en dus ga je ook niet vermageren. 

En al die middeltjes die op de markt zijn om te vermageren, echt ik heb er nog nooit 1 geweten dat effectief helpt. 

Heb je er al eens aan gedacht om naar de weight watchers te gaan, dat is niet echt een dieet dat je moet volgen maar je werkt met punten en dan kan je zelf bekijken hoeveel punten je mag eten per dag volgens jouw grootte. En het voordeel is, je doet het in groep 1 keer per week en dat moedigt je misschien aan om toch door te zetten... 

Wat je ook niet mag doen, als je kindje genoeg gegeten heeft, eet de restjes niet op omdat je het zonde vindt dat ze de vuilbak in gaan, jij hebt genoeg gegeten en je kindje ook dus kieper het gewoon de vuilbak in zo ben ik mijn zwangerschapskilo's ook kwijt geraakt. 
Laat nog iets horen en veel succes in ieder geval gewenst

----------


## sally01

haaft beslist ...
n overleg met mutualiteit en gynicologe...
en gaat bypass operatie laten doen...
deze week bellen voor de eerste afspraak...

----------


## Wilfrida

Alternatief voor liposuctie, met snijden en littekens is *Coolsculpting*. Het is momenteel erg in trek in de USA!
Het is FDA goedgekeurd. Dat betekent bewezen efficiënt.
Je vindt er alles over op
www.coolsculpting.com
en in het Nederlands op
www.coolsculpting-bnl.nl

Omdat het toestel erg kostelijk is, vind je weinig centra waar je dit kan laten doen.
Ik heb gehoord dat dr.Devos (dermatoloog in Oostende) mede met de steun van dr.Maetens (plastisch chirurge in dezelfde Karel Janssenslaan te Oostende) het initiatief heeft genomen het toestel op demo te proberen en indien er voldoende interesse bestaat het nadien te blijven aanbieden als behandeling.

Ik kopie en paste dit alvast van zijn website
www.dermatoloogdevos.net

Coolsculpting:
Indicatie: Wat botox en fillers zijn ten opzichte van een chirurgische face-lift dat is Coolsculpting ten opzichte van een heelkundige liposuctie. Bij Coolsculpting wordt lokaal een vetophoping onder de huid (buik, heupen, 'love handles',…) bevroren (cryolipolysis) door middel van een toestel. Vervolgens gaat het vetweefsel verminderen in de behandelde zone. Dit gebeurt geleidelijk en wordt duidelijk vanaf 3 weken en gaat door tot 4 maand na de behandeling.
Werkwijze: In tegenstelling tot heelkundige liposuctie is er dus geen anesthesie nodig, is er geen werkonbekwaamheid en zijn er geen littekens zichtbaar. De behandeling is wetenschappelijk onderbouwd, uitermate veilig en erg comfortabel. Coolsculpting van 1 zone duurt ongeveer 1 uur. Afhankelijk van het beoogde resultaat kan 1 behandeling volstaan of kunnen 3 behandelingen worden uitgevoerd met 2 tot 4 maand interval. De resultaten van de behandeling zijn dezelfde als van invasieve liposuctie: dwz de vetcellen worden geëlimineerd en de resultaten blijven behouden zolang u het normale calorie-evenwicht aanhoudt met gezonde voeding en beweging. Alternatieve behandelingsprocedures zoals laser, ultrasoon geluid en zelfs heelkundige liposuctie zijn niet-selectief: dwz ook omgevend weefsel kan worden beschadigd (spieren, huid, zenuwen, bloedvaten,…). Coolsculpting werkt selectief op de vetcellen, dewelke na het bevriezen door het lichaam geleidekijk worden opgeruimd.
Practisch: het toestel zuigt de te behandelen lichaamsregio tussen 2 koelplaatjes. Het vetweefsel wordt afgekoeld gedurende 1 uur. U dient een uurtje te relaxeren. U kan gerust een boek lezen, op de laptop werken of de ogen sluiten.

In gans West-Vlaanderen is niet 1 dergelijk toestel beschikbaar, dus als we willen dat er ene komt in Oostende, gaan we enthousiasme moeten vertonen!

Momenteel zoeken ze mensen die willen meedoen aan de demo. Waarschijnlijk gaat deze door op 6-7-8 maart 2013.

Normale gangbare prijs:
Er is een gewone applicator en een grote applicator (die 2,5keer meer zone behandelt, ideaal voor de buik).
1 'gewone' zone = 700euro -- 2 kanten = 1200euro
1 grote zone (2,5keer gewone zone) = 1100euro
Afhankelijk van de dikte van de vetlaag is 1 tot 3 behandelingen nodig.
Het resultaat is wel blijvend zoals een echte liposuctie.

Let op: de demo is -30% van de normale prijs!! 
Bij demo:
1 'gewone' zone = 500euro -- 2 kanten = 850euro
1 grote zone (2,5keer gewone zone) = 800euro
't is dus 't moment om te proberen en te leren kennen!

Ik kopie en paste opnieuw vanop de website van dr.Devos:

Wij gaan momenteel de interesse en haalbaarheid na om in de toekomst in de praktijk te Oostende te gaan werken met 'Coolsculpting', een niet-invasieve reductie van lokale vetophopingen door cryolipolysis. Met andere woorden: 'liposuctie' zonder snijden.
Indien U interesse hebt om deel te nemen aan een demo in de praktijk, gelieve ons hierover telefonisch te contacteren. (059 70 48 34)


Deel dit aub met zoveel mogelijk mensen.

----------


## Stofzuiger

Ik heb vorige week liposuctie laten doen in de Wellness Kliniek in België door dokter Hanssen.
Het is inderdaad niet bedoeld om te vermageren, het is bedoeld om je figuur te corrigeren. Ik was 20 kg afgevallen en woog 75 kilo bij 1.60 m. Ik had van die zadeltassen aan de buitenkant van mijn bovenbenen (rijbroek) en dat ging maar niet weg. Ik had twee uitstekende bulten aan mijn benen zitten, echt heel lelijk en heel lastig met kleding kopen.
Er is (enkel op die plaatsen) 2,5 liter vet weggezogen en het resultaat is prachtig! Slechts 1 zone behandeld en ik ben weer in proportie. Ik ben heel blij dat ik gegaan ben!

Maximaal kunnen ze 4 liter afzuigen per behandeling, dus vermageren doe je er niet van. Dat is iets meer dan 2 kilo, want vet is lichter. Afvallen is noodzakelijk als je veel te dik bent en daarna kun je liposuctie overwegen als je lokale buitensporige vetophopingen hebt.

Denk er niet te licht over, het is en blijft een chirugische ingreep. Na een week is het nog steeds pijnlijk en mijn benen zijn flink opgezwollen en bont en blauw.

----------

